# Welcome TivoCommunity members!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to extend a warm welcome to the TivoCommunity members who are here to talk about the new DirecTV DVR's (non-Tivo's). We (the staff of DBSTalk) will do our best to make you feel right at home. Please let us know if you have any comments or suggestions.

All the best and again, WELCOME!!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you Chris.


----------



## billy bob boy's here Too (Nov 18, 2005)

Glad to be here :hurah:


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Chris!!

Xaa


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Xaa, you've reverted back.


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

Glad to be here. Thanks Chris.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, Chris. We're already learning a great deal about our new R15's by being here.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Gald to see some of you have stopped in. Welcome to DBSTalk as Chris mentioned.


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. I didn't even know this site was around. Glad we could find a good home for the R15 discussions. And keep it within the "family" so to speak...


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey David, got any snow over there in Rochacha? We got 12" yesterday in some of the southern burbs at this end of the thruway. Wasn't it just a week ago that we were outside in t-shirts?! :eek2:


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

Just looking at the flakes by the lakes maps makes me glad I'm on the west side of Lake Michigan.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

greywolf said:


> Just looking at the flakes by the lakes maps makes me glad I'm on the west side of Lake Michigan.


Yep, once that lake effect "machine" gets fired up (usually right around this time), it can get real crazy real fast here. What was it, 2 or 3 years ago that we got 72"+ in about 48 hours starting Christmas day? Unfortunately, that was before I had a snowblower (now I have a nice big one)! Imagine throwing shovels-full of snow up over your head. My arms nearly fell off. Could only do one car-length of the driveway every few hours. Want to come visit?


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Glad to be here.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok everyone can relax.....

The Man, The Myth, The Legend himself, Cmtar....Has arrived


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

txfeinbergs said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. Glad to be here.


Thank you as well Chris. Glad to be here. At first I thought that David might consider opening a new DTV PVR discussion forum ala the Dish Network's PVR one that's been there a long time on AVS. However he said no as they are trying to shift everything DBS related this way which would include the eventual closing and transfer of the Dish forums there as well on AVS if I understood him correctly.

On to a R15 issue. Is it just my imagination or maybe an incorrect setting I'm using for the auto-record feature. But the R15 seems to be re-recording the same episodes I've just deleted even though the program discriptions are clearly listed. I make sure I select first run only on the program's set-up. As a test I'm series recording (auto-record) the Andy Griffith show on TVLand and it keeps recording the same episodes I just deleted along with the new ones. I can't believe that the NDS SW developers did not incorporate what I thought was a standard practice of not re-recording an episode captured under auto-record that was within 30 days of a previous recording unless of course manually ordered to do so.

Anyone else notice the R15 re-recording indenticle episodes under auto-record?.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Chris for making the time and room to accommodate all of us. You and David make a great team. 

Best of luck!

-Robert


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Gosh I hate packing and moving. Nice digs though! I still have an apartment in the old place though.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

It sure is nice to feel wanted.....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Found a thread discussiing my previous question. Sorry I didn't see it before and mared our Welcome to new members thread here with an R15 tech question. 

:nono2:


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> Found a thread discussiing my previous question. Sorry I didn't see it before and mared our Welcome to new members thread here with an R15 tech question.
> 
> :nono2:


Nice going!  (just teasing)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I very much appreciate you guys coming over. Thanks for making the trip. As time progresses, we will expand as necessary to fit your needs. We want to be your new home for help and support of DirecTV DVR's (non-Tivo). We also want to make your stay here as pleasant as possible. If you have any suggestions, please let us know. 

If you need anything, just ask! We are here to help.


----------



## Kevin L (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, Chris. Glad to be here!


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

Just out of curisoty, if we discuss the R10 or some other DTiVo, will be get slapped around and dragged though the briar patch?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

mphare said:


> Just out of curisoty, if we discuss the R10 or some other DTiVo, will be get slapped around and dragged though the briar patch?


No you won't. This forum is for all DirecTV DVR related info.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

Glad to find this forum and a tip of the hat to VE for the quick delivery of my R15.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

EmployeeoftheMonth said:


> Glad to find this forum and a tip of the hat to VE for the quick delivery of my R15.


"Ditto"


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I very much appreciate you guys coming over. Thanks for making the trip. As time progresses, we will expand as necessary to fit your needs. We want to be your new home for help and support of DirecTV DVR's (non-Tivo). We also want to make your stay here as pleasant as possible. If you have any suggestions, please let us know.
> 
> If you need anything, just ask! We are here to help.


Thanks for the Welcome Chris


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Wait...Where am I?


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Chris


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Well Chris, I've been a member here for some time and have posted a few times. And, I suspect I'll be getting more posts under my belt now that the R15 discussion has moved here. I don't yet have one, still waiting for either my DSR6000 or T60 to fail. But, I'm not yet convinced that it is ready for prime time. 

Can the TiVo Community members guess who I am over there? It shouldn 't be too hard.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> Well Chris, I've been a member here for some time and have posted a few times. And, I suspect I'll be getting more posts under my belt now that the R15 discussion has moved here. I don't yet have one, still waiting for either my DSR6000 or T60 to fail. But, I'm not yet convinced that it is ready for prime time.
> 
> Can the TiVo Community members guess who I am over there? It shouldn 't be too hard.


Hey, Jim.  Thanks for the help with my R10 tuner issue the other night.

Try this thread for an argument on why you might still consider getting an R15 now, even though it's not "ready for prime time", as you say: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=475370#post475370


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> Well Chris, I've been a member here for some time and have posted a few times. And, I suspect I'll be getting more posts under my belt now that the R15 discussion has moved here. I don't yet have one, still waiting for either my DSR6000 or T60 to fail. But, I'm not yet convinced that it is ready for prime time.
> 
> Can the TiVo Community members guess who I am over there? It shouldn 't be too hard.


Chrishiatt1973?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Edmund said:


> Chrishiatt1973?


:eek2: :nono2:

jim spence :grin:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

:hi: Welcome to DBSTalk guys.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s 

Welcome to DBSTalk. Hope you enjoy it here. If there is anything we can do or if you have any questions feel free to contact any mod or Admin.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

eengert said:


> Yep, once that lake effect "machine" gets fired up (usually right around this time), it can get real crazy real fast here. What was it, 2 or 3 years ago that we got 72"+ in about 48 hours starting Christmas day? Unfortunately, that was before I had a snowblower (now I have a nice big one)! Imagine throwing shovels-full of snow up over your head. My arms nearly fell off. Could only do one car-length of the driveway every few hours. Want to come visit?


Three years ago this winter IIRC. I remember it very well. I work on Walden Ave right on the Lancaster/Alden border. I was on part time first shift at the time, out of ~35 people, I think 5 or 6 of us made it in. Don't forgot the Thanksgiving storm of 5 years ago.

I guess the south towns and S. Tier are supposed to get hammered tonight. All clear right now in eastern Erie.

Welcome to DBSTalk, always great to see another WNYer here!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

db54 said:


> :eek2: :nono2:
> 
> jim spence :grin:


ding ding ding 

If the H20 isn't out when one of my S1 DVRs fails then I'll get the R15. 
Gotta have four tuners.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice to be here! Thanks for the warm welcome. 

I don't own an R-15 and don't intend at this point in time to buy one, but I would like to be able to keep tabs on what's available on the unit since it's what's going to be used in the future. I've used TiVos in both Standalone and DirecTV varieties since Oct. 2000 and am still happy with them, but I do want to know what other options there are. Plus, since I've been using DVRs for that amount of time and have been a DirecTV sub since '98, these boards are a natural fit. Glad to see some familiar folks here and I look forward to meeting the long timers.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice looking forum you have here, another excuse for more time on the computer  The wife wont be happy about this 
Thanks for the Hospitality, any coffee and donuts for us old/new members ??


----------



## kbohip (Nov 19, 2005)

Lol, another new forum I now belong too! My bookmarks are getting longer and longer. This will be a great forum for me to follow the R15 updates and news, and after that, the R20.


----------



## NavyMCPO (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for your invite and space here. A very good group ya are . Chris I'm org from San Antonio but Navy kidnapped me and held me Hostage for 30 years . I'm enjoying the 85 * weather here is San Diego now . Go Eagles ( Brackendridge High ).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

NavyMCPO said:


> Thanks for your invite and space here. A very good group ya are . Chris I'm org from San Antonio but Navy kidnapped me and held me Hostage for 30 years . I'm enjoying the 85 * weather here is San Diego now . Go Eagles ( Brackendridge High ).


 :lol: Same here. I'm originally from Sacramento,CA but was kidnapped by the Air Force and after 21 years, I'm retired (but still working) here in San Antonio. Been here for 13 years.


----------



## Nitzer280 (Nov 20, 2005)

Good to be here.


----------



## nabsltd (Nov 18, 2005)

I've just run into one of the annoying things about being "new" here...no URLs, even back to other posts here, so this post will help me get over the limit (and closer to the number of posts I have over at TCF.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sorry nabsltd, but the 5 post limit is to make it harder on the spammers. Glad to see you are over your limit and welcome.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks for providing this place to discuss the R15. I got my wife an R10 last Christmas and she really likes it. It freed me from having to tape stuff for her. I just got a new R15 and will get it hooked up this week when I get a multiswitch. I'm out of ports. I hope to be able to contribute after I get it online.  

Richard


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

5 posts huh?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL.. what I meant to say is that before you can post a link you most have already have 5 posts to your name. You can post more than 5 times of course..  Sometimes my fingers type faster than my brain.


----------



## deaconjo (Dec 20, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> No you won't. This forum is for all DirecTV DVR related info.


Good! But I hope it will focus on the R15 as we who have it are soneedy at this time compared to the vast knowledge base on Tivo/Direct Tivo.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Jumping on the bandwagon. Mine arrived while I was out of town for the holidays. I'll be setting it up tomorrow.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

pjo1966 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon. Mine arrived while I was out of town for the holidays. I'll be setting it up tomorrow.


one suggestion for you when you fire it up.................once you plug it in, you will see the "powering up" screen, at this point key in 02468 on your remote and this will force the software updates to download immediately, thus not popping up in the middle of your "guided setup".........makes things go a little smoother and less confusing while trying to complete the setup


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

pjo1966 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon. Mine arrived while I was out of town for the holidays. I'll be setting it up tomorrow.


Excellent! Welcome to the forum. If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Isnt it amazing how it takes something like this to bring us to a different community? Its good to be here. I thought I had signed up when the whole thing started happening over at tivocommunity, but apparently I didnt. Oh, well. Now im here.


----------

